# Garbage baked beans



## mballi3011

Garbage baked beans
½ bag pinto beans
½ bag navy beans
½ bag northern beans
1 ½ lbs hamburger meat
6 links hot Italian sausage 
8oz pepperoni cut in half
4 -16 oz can stewed tomatoes
Handful of molasses to taste
10 gloves fresh garlic
4 oz ketchup
1 ½ bottles favorite bbq sauce
1 large green pepper
1 large red pepper
10 stalks green onions
1 large yellow onion
4 jalapenos   
 In large bowl soak all the beans with 1 cut up jalapeno and some garlic powder and water over night. In a sauce pan brown hamburger meat, sausage, drain and set aside. In same sauce pan add a little evoo and sauté onions (all) jalapeno, and peppers drain and set aside. In big stock pot put in beans and ½ of soaking water add more if needed ( just over beans)and bring to boil then reduce heat and add tomatoes and squish between fingers to break up then simmer for about 1 ½ to 2 hours until beans are al denta (I had to say that it sound gourmet) or almost soft. Then add mixture in foil baking pan with all the meats, onion mixture, bbq sauce, ketchup, molasses, pepperonis. Bake in oven for 3 - 4 hours at 350-375* and keep a watchful eye on so that they don’t dry out because (and I know they don’t taste good or make good castles). You want them somewhat soupy. So here you go I hope you enjoy them. If you think of something I missed let me know because there are still work in progress.
Thanks
Mark


----------



## slanted88

Man...I think ya got a plan! Sounds like I may do this gig! Fact I know Louie & I will.


----------



## sumosmoke

Oh my ... this sounds like a full meal in a bowl! Printing this out so I can give it a try. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## slanted88

Louie bought the stuff to do the gig! Rock On!


----------



## cruizer

Sounds great. Maybe a little bacon. Gonna try this one.


----------



## slanted88

Gig is in process! Pic's tomorrow!


----------



## eman

MB,
 That's one hella good looking recipe.
 Just one thing threw me off.
 What's a handfull of molasses (besides a sticky mess) LOL
 Just bought all the stuff for a double batch of dutch's wiked beans . printed out the recipe so i can try them next time.


----------



## 8sumpok

Mark, About half way through the your instructions I started to drool. About how big does the final cooking dish/pan need to be?

          I've got two tri tips in the freezer. They will provide the burger. 

          Thank you and everybody else for sharing.


----------



## shooter1

8sumpok said:


> Mark, About half way through the your instructions I started to drool. About how big does the final cooking dish/pan need to be?
> 
> I've got two tri tips in the freezer. They will provide the burger.
> 
> Thank you and everybody else for sharing.


Tri Tips for burger, Man thats some expensive burger!


----------



## richoso1

Mark, that sounds lik the makings of a flavor bomb! Reading the ingredients made my mouth water. It's all good my friend.


----------



## realtorterry

No QVIEW


----------



## meateater

Mark, ya need to share more!


----------

